# RivaRossi Big Boy



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

Anybody know what a RivaRossi Big boy is worth, it's one of the later ones and I have found it on eBay. I have it bid up pretty high and need to know if its time to let it go.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen them go for 2 Bennies...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The answer is simple...what is it worthed to you?They still call for prices in the $300.+ range.It all depends what you want it for.If collecting,then you'll have to go there and may be higher still.If running is what you want,then the Athearn is a much better runner with sound for about the same prices.
I've had one and wasn't impressed with it running wise.I got myself an Athearn that I tore the MRC decoder out and installed a Tsunami...this one is a jewel.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

everybody tears out the MRC decoders , HO scale or N scale & replaces them with tsunami


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

I ran it up to 240.00 on eBay and gave up.


----------

